# E Bay



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi sorry about this but is this being sold by anybody on here, paid last Sunday est 3day del before 1pm . Not arrived yet . If it's someone off here can you pm me please

161208701579


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooo I was your rival bidder. But bailed out when Meranom restocked and I panic bought from them. Hope you get the watch soon.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> Ooo I was your rival bidder. But bailed out when Meranom restocked and I panic bought from them. Hope you get the watch soon.


Oops nightmare I should have waited , he won't answer messages , the. G*t


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

give it a bit mate, the post is up in the air with the storms as well


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

If it doesn't turn up EBay should refund you, sadly some sellers are not to be trusted.

Hope you get things sorted.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> give it a bit mate, the post is up in the air with the storms as well


True but he should have replied or said when posted , or Sick or dead or anything at all would have done.

I've been stitched before , so if your on here it's gone to the resolution centre


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

mcb2007 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > give it a bit mate, the post is up in the air with the storms as well
> ...


Paypal resolution centre seems much better these days had a couple recently, not watch related!, easy refunds compared to when had to fight way through paypal treacle previously. Also seems to make tardy sellers actually respond.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I saw that one. You got a good deal if it turns up. Not a problem with the bay if it doesnâ€™t. Easy refund no problem.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > chris.ph said:
> ...


Fingers crossed


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> I saw that one. You got a good deal if it turns up. Not a problem with the bay if it doesnâ€™t. Easy refund no problem.


That's what I thought Scott , but sometimes not worth all the hassle trying to save a couple of sobs


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hope it gets sorted for you............. i sell a few bits and bobs on the bay but nothing to do with me...........

It could be worse......... you could have just spent Â£530 buying a Rolex, only to find out its a fake and the auction house wont give you a refund :sadwalk: Been fighting for a fortnight now..........


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hope it gets sorted for you............. i sell a few bits and bobs on the bay but nothing to do with me...........
> 
> It could be worse......... you could have just spent Â£530 buying a Rolex, only to find out its a fake and the auction house wont give you a refund :sadwalk: Been fighting for a fortnight now..........


I feel your pain , your right it's only 50 sobs


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that one. You got a good deal if it turns up. Not a problem with the bay if it doesnâ€™t. Easy refund no problem.
> ...


Now you mention it definitely not on a new watch. If it dies in 6 months you got to fix it yourself. Old watches fair enough but not new.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

mcb2007 said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it gets sorted for you............. i sell a few bits and bobs on the bay but nothing to do with me...........
> ...


Ooh I hope you both get sorted, especially your Rolex HB7. That stinks.

I've just opened a case for a non-existent Sekonda pocket watch, but that was only Â£20. I expect to get it back.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

The best way to see if you're being given the rubber ear by the seller is to keep an eye on their 'feedback left for others' page and recently added listings. That way you can see if they have been active on their account. This seller shows no evidence of having been on his account since you bought the item. This seller hasn't had any feedback left for anything he has sold for a few months but he has bought and left feedback as recently as last month. No other items listed.

I think there's still a chance it will turn up soon but your refund is set in stone. No worries mate.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I just got a refund from ebay after problems with a Ukrainian seller (nothing arrived, never answered messages). Full credit to ebay - they refunded within half hour of the case closing.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Trigger said:


> The best way to see if you're being given the rubber ear by the seller is to keep an eye on their 'feedback left for others' page and recently added listings. That way you can see if they have been active on their account. This seller shows no evidence of having been on his account since you bought the item. This seller hasn't had any feedback left for anything he has sold for a few months but he has bought and left feedback as recently as last month. No other items listed.
> 
> I think there's still a chance it will turn up soon but your refund is set in stone. No worries mate.


He had other stuff for sale including a nice seiko , but now they have all disappeared . Like you say no other feedback has been left by other buyers ,looks like he's stuffed a few others as well .


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

mcb2007 said:


> Hi sorry about this but is this being sold by anybody on here, paid last Sunday est 3day del before 1pm . Not arrived yet . If it's someone off here can you pm me please
> 
> 161208701579


There's another on ebay if you want to go again......







121271796420.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sorry about this but is this being sold by anybody on here, paid last Sunday est 3day del before 1pm . Not arrived yet . If it's someone off here can you pm me please
> ...


Â£72.99? What's the point? Just buy a new one, and then wait for a month :lol:

In fairness, mine came from Meranom in about 2 weeks, which ain't bad for Â£6 from Russia


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sorry about this but is this being sold by anybody on here, paid last Sunday est 3day del before 1pm . Not arrived yet . If it's someone off here can you pm me please
> ...


Errrrr no


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Just managed to grab a 3133 for Â£65 inc. P&P from an ebay auction.

Claims to be in good condition and keeping time.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

teadazed said:


> Just managed to grab a 3133 for Â£65 inc. P&P from an ebay auction.
> 
> Claims to be in good condition and keeping time.
> 
> Fingers crossed...


Hope it goes smoother than my sham sale


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

teadazed said:


> Just managed to grab a 3133 for Â£65 inc. P&P from an ebay auction.
> 
> Claims to be in good condition and keeping time.
> 
> Fingers crossed...


i was looking at that, good price if all is well :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Look forward to seeing it. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Still no joy , told me it would be here by 13.00 but no show. How do you escalate on e bay or is it automatic .

It's been driving me mad , getting info of the bay it keeps ending up on same page . Anybody been In this situation who can offer advice. Thanks

Rob


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

mcb2007 said:


> Still no joy , told me it would be here by 13.00 but no show. How do you escalate on e bay or is it automatic .
> 
> It's been driving me mad , getting info of the bay it keeps ending up on same page . Anybody been In this situation who can offer advice. Thanks
> 
> Rob


Just go through the more actions tab on your purchase history and choose you haven't received the item. If you make the correct selections you will get a dispute case opened automatically for you. Which gives the seller a certain time to respond with his excuses(!) before they will rule in your favour.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no joy , told me it would be here by 13.00 but no show. How do you escalate on e bay or is it automatic .
> ...


Thanks jessincka I've opened a dispute case but was wondering how the escalation part kicks. In


----------



## Jessincka (Jan 16, 2014)

mcb2007 said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Think you now wait until he responds. If he doesn't within a week or so Ebay/Paypal will refund you. If he does and you're still not happy it will escalate anyway if you just leave it. Last couple I had seller refunded after I opened dispute but that was for faulty items they had actually bothered to send. I think you'll either get watch or be refunded no problems, just annoying. The one I bought from Meranom instead has entered the country....race you... :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessincka said:
> ...


I think you will prob win that race , but my 90 from Meranom is floating around so that will pacify me until this mess is sorted


----------

